# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Загар в солярии: шокирующие факты

## Irina

*Загар в солярии: шокирующие факты*


Долгожданноное и, увы, такое короткое время солнечного лета уходит до будущего года, хотя, конечно, есть страны, где лето не кончается никогда, но это доступно, надо признать, далеко не каждому жителю нашей необъятной Родины. Но загар на сегодня является красивой и привлекательной особенностью любого человека, какое бы время ни стояло на улицах России. Это неоспоримый факт и опровергать его просто бессмысленно.

Но, как бы то ни было, есть сегодня средство поддержания вашей кожи в состоянии постоянного загара, это, несомненно, солярии, коих на сегодня превеликое множество, только не ленись и посещай эти заведения с определенной регулярностью и последовательностью.

Не буду спорить против того, что загар от естественного солнца и красивей, да и полезней, нежели загар в любом солярии. Но, красота требует «жертв», не так ли? Однако, сегодня мы поговорим о другом. О чем же? Да о том, что загар загару,- рознь!
И это не просто слова, это давно научно доказанный факт. И это,- обязаны знать просто все люди. Именно так, все.

Я хочу сегодня поговорить о загаре, вернее о влиянии его на наше здоровье. Ученые нашего института косметологиии, в течение многих лет проводили на пляжах мира, соляриях различного вида и типа специальные эксперименты. Суть довольно поста.
Они выбирали молодых мужчин и женщин, явно обгоравших на солнце или в солярии.
И брали у них кровь на анализ. Результаты анализов поразили всех!
*
Оказалось, что все эти молодые (учтите это особенно!) люди, считавшиеся здоровыми.*
После гиперинсоляции, так называется элементарный солнечный перегрев, неважно: получен он от естественного солнца или «загара» при помощи солярия: так вот,- эти молодые люди, как показали результаты анализов, находились в состоянии, очень близкому к катастрофическому, именно так, дорогие друзья.

Проще говоря, свертываемость их крови, под влиянием солнечных лучей солярия изменилась у них настолько. Что просто грозила обернуться закупоркой любого важного кровеносного сосуда! Причем, такой тромб может попасть в коронарную артерию - и тогда наступает инфаркт. А если тромб попадет в сосуд головного мозга, тогда инсульт.
И то, и другое, как вы понимаете, очень плохо, очень.

Обычно человек с такими результатами анализов срочно госпитализируется. И его, при помощи медицины, пытаются привести в нормальное состояние. Но, тот, кто обгорел на пляже или в солярии, считает свое самочувствие лишь легким недомоганием: и «лечит» ожоги при помощи мазей, кефира или иных известных народных средств. Такое лечение называется симптоматическим.

В итоге кожные ожоги приходят в относительный порядок, но, состояние его здоровья остается просто угрожающим! А он и не подозревает об этом: эх, молодость, молодость,
сделав этот вывод, я задумался и пришел к неутешительному выводу. А сколько внезапных смертей на пляже или в соляриях диагностируют, как смерть от солнечного удара или алкогольного отравления?

И теперь, я даже не сомневаюсь, что основной из причин данных трагедий на пляжах и соляриях, являются закупорки кровеносных сосудов, наступивших в следствии гиперинсоляции. Подобных несчастных случаев, случающихся и со здоровыми людьми и, особенно, с теми, кто страдает гипертонией или ишемией сердца, можно легко избежать.
Причем довольно просто: соблюдая элементарные правила загорания.

Специалисты давно разработали особые таблицы, с помощью которых легко дозировать солнечную и нагрузку ламп соляриев на ваш организм. В этих таблицах расписано практически все. И, к примеру, 20 июля на побережье Средиземного моря,- 20 минут пребывания на пляже с 11 часов утра в солнечный день оценивается в 3 ЧЕТВЕРТИ нормальной биодозы. Наиболее оптимальное воздействие и есть одна биодоза. Она, кстати, улучшает состояние свертываемости крови, ведет к общей оптимизации работы организма. А в приличных и солидных соляриях современности просто обязаны этот знать, иначе они не получили бы лицензии и права на предоставление соответствующих услуг «красоты».

Так что, такие воздействия рекомендуются не только здоровым, но и людям с нарушениями в сердечно-сосудистой системе. Покраснение, которое появляется на коже, сразу говорит о передозировке. Так вот, милые наши дамы и уважаемые мужчины, ценящие красоту тела и здоровье всего вашего организма, загар в меру: очень полезен практически любому человеку, за редким исключением для людей с явными кожными заболеваниями. Запомните, пожалуйста, если вам дорого ваше здоровье: не превышайте уровень загорания сверх положенного лимита, а это, кстати, и опухоли, и рак и прочие кожные недуги. А вам это разве надо? Нет, конечно.

----------

